# Would you wear this unique hedgehog necklace??



## momofhedgehogs1029 (Nov 15, 2012)

I found a necklace on etsy, just curious who here would wear it?
Necklace features dried flowers and the tiny heart of a hedgehog.
THERE WAS NO HEDGHEOGS HURT, this hedgehog died of natural causes
just curious what everyones views are of it??

https://www.etsy.com/listing/161096...ref=shop_home_active&ga_search_query=hedgehog


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I think it's a little weird...so...not me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

I find it very creepy. No, I would not wear that....ever. EVER! lol

UGH! They have a "lucky" cat foot?!?! WTH?!?! SO CREEPY


----------



## momofhedgehogs1029 (Nov 15, 2012)

it is creepy! I was just happy to know no hedgehogs were hurt to make it!!


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

LOL, some of the things on that Etsy site are pretty cool...but some are a bit much for me. I, personally, wouldnt want someone wearing my organs or body parts around their neck, so I would wear any other organs either LOL.


----------



## SugarCoatedSam (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm not even sure how to react to that... I mean, I guess it's a great way to remember your little chog when they move on. On the other hand, getting the heart out is enough to put you off eating for a month


----------



## Kendar (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes, I would. But I work in health care, so all the weird stuff that grosses/creeps people out, usually fascinates me. But I am also a little weird, I have my old rats skull and weird bones that I have found.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

That is weird. I have a necklace that I made with Link's baby quills. People at work think THAT is creepy/weird/gross. But they were all just from his quilling. :shrugs: To each his own?


----------



## Beloved Doll (Nov 21, 2013)

I am of a gothic taste so I find this very interesting. I think what bothers me is that I can't even identify that as a hedgehog. Not sure if it's because of the photo or what.


----------



## susiemccormick (Oct 15, 2013)

We did donate our last hedgehog to my sons AP science teacher. He has different skins in his class. Not my cup of tea, but my son was ok with it.


----------

